# Schematics Needed



## jcdvp (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could get a look at the S3 Hardware Schematic, and/or a Block-&-Level Diagram, and or a Flow Logic Diagram. To those offering a hookup diagram, thank you very much, but thats not what I need. Also does anyone know the file location for the S3 OS and reset sequence logic?


----------

